# Démarrer sur un terminal



## frol (20 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais au démarrage me trouver sur un terminal.
Un peu comme le mode single user sauf que je serais en clavier azerty, sur mon compte (et non pas root) et avec un shell de type bash.

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais bon ce serait chouette

Merci
Frol


----------



## daffyb (20 Décembre 2007)

je sais faire, mais pas avec un clavier azerty
voir ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102992&highlight=&gt;console


----------



## frol (20 Décembre 2007)

ok merci 
je vais chercher pour le clavier... si je trouve je le dis


----------



## tatouille (21 Décembre 2007)

frol a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais au démarrage me trouver sur un terminal.
> Un peu comme le mode single user sauf que je serais en clavier azerty, sur mon compte (et non pas root) et avec un shell de type bash.
> ...



il n y a pas de support non-us keyboard pour la console d osx, et je pense jamais
deja en 2000, c etait une question "recurante", tous les changements sont high level,
je crois quand enabling root, log en session GUI root, changer le layout, logout, puis console cela fonctionne


----------

